# Recovered Tack List - Sussex Police



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (4 January 2010)

The following list of equine property is currently in the possession of Sussex Police:

Please look through the list and if you believe any item could be yours then contact DC Scullion, the

Investigating Officer, on 0845 6070999 ASAP

The property has been put onto a website.

www.virtualbumblebee.co.uk 
Blyth Tait two tone brown/tan saddle, black stirrup leathers, steel stirrups with leather grips, length - 50cm, width - 18cm

"Butlet Samur" 2 tone brown saddle marked with number 2122904 - 17 1/2 inch

Brown saddle from "Crown Saddlers, Walsall" and GU31 5HR FO 17 1/2 inch, with safety stirrups.

"Prestige" joy jumper black saddle No. 163542708B1

"Butlet" tan coloured saddle No. 21111305 - 18 inch

Black coloured country dressage saddle single flap No. BS6635

"Expression" brown coloured saddle marked with 17N3543107+1

17 inch brown jumping saddle - poor condition, faded leather.

"Barnsby" 17 inch brown saddle marked with B7072

"Albion" jumping saddle colour black marked with 31400

Concrete planter with stand and leaf pattern on side

Concrete planter with stand and leaf pattern on side

"Jogs" TTE riding helmet colour blue

"Stubben" saddle serial No 735018530 with steel stirrups

"John Whitaker" saddle serial number 17-358012404 with wool saddle pad (Shires Equestrian) and plastic stirrups

SPALDING - Black saddle with red and gold button serial number 176231 - Made in England International

2 x white saddle blankets

"QUATTRO" Dark brown saddle with blue and silver button and light brown stirrup leathers serial number 07026611047 - 17

1/2 inch and steel

stirrups with white rubber grips

Quantity of horse tack

SPENGER LEATHERS AND IRONS X 2

SEALED BLUE AND GREEN BAG CONTAINING DARK COLOURED RIDING HELMET

Riding crop with pink metal handle

BLUE PLASTIC BOX CONTAINING VARIOUS HORSE TACK (all found together)

Quantity of horse blankets (found together)

DORTMUND COMFORT BRIDLE WITH THREE LINK BIT

1 X AUCKLAND SADDLE BLACK - Poor condition

1 x White Numnah Embroidered "Junping Jack Flash"

BROWN BRIDLE WITH SNAFFLE BIT

Black &amp; White leopard skin print bag containing horse leg protectors

1 X WINTEC SADDLE - BLACK

BLACK FULL SIZED BRIDAL WITH DIAMONTE BROWN BAND

1 x red &amp; white numnah embroidered "JJF"


----------



## chaps89 (7 January 2010)

It makes you wonder what manner of stuff people will take if they can get their hands on it- 'Riding crop with pink metal handle' numnahs and whatnot, not just the more expensive stuff.
Hope this stuff gets re-united with the owners!


----------



## Reindeer Rider (12 January 2010)

There is a postcode on the saddle which is for one of two addresses.  (?) My saddles are marked,  I thought that if they were recovered someone would at least drop me a line.  Is this not the case?


----------



## Weezy (12 January 2010)

Me too roxysrider - what is the point in postcoding if the police do not then send a letter out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  If one doesn't have access to lists such as this, how is one ever going to know if their saddle has been recovered.  My Butet was registered to me, now I am realising that even if it IS found, the Police won't bother contacting Butet for the details of the owner


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (12 January 2010)

Does seem daft! I'll ask Sussex Police for their view on this matter......

Otherwise, what is the point of getting tack marked?


----------

